

Ask HN: Best outsourced web app developers? - johng

I have an idea for a web app that I would like to see developed from start to finish.<p>I'm looking for a reputable company that won't steal the idea and that takes pride in their work.<p>The idea is relatively simple but of course the devil is in the small details.<p>I'm prepared to fully fund this myself no worries there so I'm not looking to give up any equity in the idea.<p>As a side note, I'm curious if HN'ers think it's a good idea to outsource the whole ball of wax or if you think it could lead to problems down the road?
======
smiler
Happy Cog (www.happycog.com) for UI, Thought Works (www.thoughtworks.com) for
back-end

(Please note, I'm not employed or affiliated with either company in any way)

I'd imagine both are very expensive though, so I guess as always it's a case
of "it depends on your budget" :)

------
lhorie
Anedoctal, but one of our clients is doing exactly what you're planning on
doing. He's happy w/ the app we built so I think it's been working out well.

Imho, as long as you're dealing w/ someone reputable and have a clear scope
set, the rest is fairly smooth sailing.

------
johng
lhorie,

What is your company?

